# Long roots growing from temple compacta



## VinceIII (Feb 14, 2016)

Is it normal for temple compacta to grow long roots from above the substrate? 

I added three stalks of temple compacta (Top Fin tubed) to my aquarium two weeks ago. Only the top third of the plants have leaves. I put them in the gravel like that, and the leaves and stalk look like they're flourishing. But a few days after I planted them, fine roots started growing from the seam between the stalk's segments and down into the gravel. Some of them are a couple of inches long between their origin point and the gravel. Is this normal?


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

> Is this normal?


Yes, If you want extra free plants cut the stalk just above the segment with the roots and re plant what you cut off, both bits will keep growing.


----------



## VinceIII (Feb 14, 2016)

Thanks, NickAu. Replanting some cuttings sounds like a good idea.


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

It wont work with all plants some you divide and other things, But stem plants like that are fine, 

Thats all cuttings.









So is this














Even this, Well technically its not cuttings more like splitting plants.


















Buy a few smaller plants let them grow a bit take cuttings replant and before you know it you are actually over run with plants.


----------

